# Trust webcam SecondLife

## niceflower

Sorry for making new thread

Question: i have trust webcam wich i was able to use on gentoo with old kernel config i made, sadly because i did not knew what specific modules/codecs are used in the kernel i had to build in too many modules.

I lost this old kernel .config

I am cluess on what modules i need in the kernel for this trust webcam to work.

Also on secondlife online i can not seem to get voice chat working, i had it working on a previous install, now i am stuck.

Any pointers?

Steps taken:

Build in multimedia + v4l + usb gadjet support + sound codecs and alot more modules  :Sad:  however, when emerge cheese webcam works, sound works with both pavucontrol and alsa.

On the secondlife and firestorm client, no sound voice devices are detected.

Using stable gentoo hardened profile

*edit*

Cheese works with:

Under Multimedia support you need [*] Cameras/video grabbers support 

[*] Video capture adapters ---> and [*] V4L USB devices ---> 

In that last menu, you need the drivers for your webcam(s). (I used all drivers)

However, on secondlife and firestorm viewer i have no input output devices under sound voice

----------

## fedeliallalinea

try with these

```
Device Drivers  --->

    <M> Multimedia support  --->

        [*]   Cameras/video grabbers support

        [*]   Media USB Adapters  --->

            <M>   USB Video Class (UVC)                                         

            [*]   UVC input events device support                             

            <M>   GSPCA based webcams  --->

                <M>   SN9C20X USB Camera Driver
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

niceflower,

UVC is becoming more popular these days, so there is a good chance fedeliallalinea is correct.

If that does not work, post the output of lsusb so we can see your webcam information.

----------

## Jaglover

OP stated it works in Cheese, so everything must be OK on kernel side.

----------

## niceflower

I will test it later, i am away from keyboarkd now.

Yes cheese works, but for facebook and secondlife webcam to work, it seems some sort of (audio video) codec is needed.

----------

## niceflower

Ty fede, i build in those modules, webcam works on cheese, however on secondlife viewer and firestorm viewer it can not find any sound input output devices, but i almost think since webcam is working, it might not be gentoo related.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

niceflower,

Sound input from a webcam requires snd_usb_audio support in your kernel as its a USB Mic.

The webcam drivers only provide video.

----------

## niceflower

Ok neddy, i followed your advise, those are build in too.

The problem seems to lie within the secondlife/firestorm viewer

Secondlife Voice have always been a trouble spot on linux i guess it just works or it does not work

----------

